# does water based poly have problems with humidity?



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Usually I work with oil based finishes and will not spray in high humidity. I would like to spray water based poly tomorrow but the humidity will be high. Does water based finishes have the same temperature and humidity considerations as oil based?


----------



## Finisherman (May 3, 2013)

Waterborne products are even more sensitive to humidity than are their oil and solvent based counterparts. In very humid conditions, waterborne products dry very slowly, giving them more time to run, sag and collect dust. The ideal solution would entail the installation of a dehumidifier. Failing that, warm the room that you're working in and be sure to create adequate air flow over the surface. Better yet, wait for a drier day to do your spraying, if at all possible.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Jesse, I used waterborne in Florida for the last 25 years. Humidity never caused me any more problems than solvent based ever did. Turn on a fan blowing from behind you and across the project you're finishing. This will reduce the humidity in the immediate area as well as push flying insects away from the wet finish. Waiting for a drier day was not an option for me, but if you don't have a deadline maybe it is for you. See you soon Jesse!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I concur. I live just south of St. Louis and I have not experienced any difference. It is true that when it is very humid things are gonna dry slower, but it should be the same for both. Just try to have a dust free environment.
I just got a new Earlex 5500 and intend to spray both finishes this summer. If you live in St. Louis you know the kind of humidity we have here. Hopefully we don't have the drought and heat we had last year. I will trade some humidity to not have high of 108.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I think I'd go with the advice from those with real experience.


----------

